# Describe vaping in 1 gif ;)



## volcom27101982 (26/5/20)

So I thought with everything that's going on this might be fun to play. 

Upload a *.gif that sums up what vaping means to you or how you feel about it (or your first time).

Suggestion? Admins (@Rob Fisher @Silver @Alex @Christos @Gizmo etc) vote on the best 3 gifs. 
Winners get to sing karaoke on stage at the next VapeCon. Song choice is mine (muahahaha evil laugh).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## volcom27101982 (26/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> So I thought with everything that's going on this might be fun to play.
> 
> Upload a *.gif that sums up what vaping means to you or how you feel about it (or your first time).
> 
> ...


My reaction my first real cloud and genuinely every single vape ever since.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (26/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> So I thought with everything that's going on this might be fun to play.
> 
> Upload a *.gif that sums up what vaping means to you or how you feel about it (or your first time).
> 
> ...



Great thread @volcom27101982 !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/5/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/5/20)

Explains alot hey.. Lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## volcom27101982 (26/5/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 196883


Wow. Thats gotta be a winner (Thats a keeper)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (26/5/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (26/5/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (26/5/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 196904


Literally laughing out loud coz a couple other peeps told me its a rabbit hole.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (26/5/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 9 | Funny 3


----------



## RayDeny (26/5/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 196904



this is the best way to describe vaping, should be the avitar for us all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (26/5/20)

Raindance said:


>


Yup. Thats a rabbit hole if I ever saw one.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Acidkill (27/5/20)

mask vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (27/5/20)

I ain't singing no karaoke though

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/5/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Motheo (27/5/20)

me going to the vape shop

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## volcom27101982 (27/5/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> I ain't singing no karaoke though
> 
> View attachment 196919


Confident youre gonna win arent you? *impressed*

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## volcom27101982 (27/5/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> I ain't singing no karaoke though
> 
> View attachment 196919


Ps. Admins and I unanimously agreed youre singing "Barbie Girl"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Ps. Admins and I unanimously agreed youre singing "Barbie Girl"



Is there anyone's alias I can 'borrow' for Vapecon? I'm sure as hell not going to miss out on it, but a plan needs to be made.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (28/5/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> Is there anyone's alias I can 'borrow' for Vapecon? I'm sure as hell not going to miss out on it, but a plan needs to be made.


Seeing that my name is two words you may choose which one of the two you would like to use, we’ll talk about the financial arrangements nearer to the time  and @Silver will have to remember to write out 2 badges for”me”

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## THE REAPER (29/5/20)

When is vapecon coming to Port Elizabeth, come on if i cant go to vapecon then vapecon can come to me lol. Wish to be there some day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/5/20)

What is both scary and sad is that yesterday I googled the lyrics to 'Barbie Girl'. The very sad part is that, without listening to the song again, it became an earworm. And here I thought the Barney song as an earworm was bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## volcom27101982 (3/6/20)

My official all time favourite gif!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (3/6/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501 (3/6/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## volcom27101982 (3/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> View attachment 197566


Wow I cant wait for VapeCon  Youtubed a couple vids to see what its like.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (3/6/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> What is both scary and sad is that yesterday I googled the lyrics to 'Barbie Girl'. The very sad part is that, without listening to the song again, it became an earworm. And here I thought the Barney song as an earworm was bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (3/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/6/20)

Grand Guru said:


>



I've done this. Took a lot of puffs (was about 4yrs ago when devices weren't as strong as now), but got it right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CJB85 (4/6/20)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## volcom27101982 (7/6/20)

Vapers when someone says 3mg nic during lockdown.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (7/6/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/6/20)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (7/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> So I thought with everything that's going on this might be fun to play.
> 
> Upload a *.gif that sums up what vaping means to you or how you feel about it (or your first time).
> 
> ...



Love the idea and the enthusiasm @volcom27101982 !
Watching this thread.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 197942



Wow!
Awesome @MrGSmokeFree !

The thing is that this is true - ECIGSSA has just about everything you need regarding vaping

Very experienced helpful members - this is the most important
All the topics - how to's, hardware, juice, reviews, coil making, wicks, DIY 
Good representation from the country's finest vaping vendors - many of which have been here since the forum started over 6 years ago
Some great international vendors too
And a healthy dose of humour!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (7/6/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 197942


 I think we need bumper stickers [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP].
Nice gif @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## fbb1964 (26/7/20)

I liked this one

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------

